# Target panic or form issue



## Semiprobowhiker (Jan 14, 2020)

Target panic


----------



## jkkcrazy (Jul 27, 2017)

Same target panic I suffer from. I have noticed that working on form has helped me some a lot, but it is still there from time to time. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I believe target panic is induced by lots of things. In most cases though with a decent set up I personally believe it’s focus and vision is most overlooked part of shooting. Too many people stare at their aiming point like pin or dot and not the target. Combine that with poor or not correct set up it’s gonna be a disaster. Like too much draw weight to low of peep etc. 

It takes some extreme focus, patience and correct set up to even embark on shooting well. Part of focus is sticking to task at hand and part of the focus is learning to discredit yourself. It’s quite a process to continually perform while shooting under high pressure!


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

it doesn't matter if your pin won't come from above or below or from the sides. the fact is that your shot process is not at ease with having the pin on the bullseye where it has to perform what it should do as good as it can. you have to work up close with a target so that it is real big and easy to get on and stay on. that way your head will learn that it is ok for the pin to be on the bullseye. blind baling or blank baling will do nothing for your problem. you don't have to learn your release process....you already know that,.... you have to teach your release process to operate comfortably when you see the pin on the bullseye.


----------



## kentM (Mar 10, 2016)

How tall are you? Are you expecting the bow to be at shoulder height and on target?

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorchstar (Jul 31, 2018)

Get on youtube. com and do a search for Levi Morgan videos on target panic.


----------

